# Sepatated but still living together??



## 71bgol (Nov 30, 2013)

My wife and I are now not being physical anymore. She told me two weeks ago that she thinks she wants to separate, but neither of us need to be moving out anytime soon.

She currently has no job and is a stay at home mother for our 2 young children. So she wants time to get a job and save money to move out.

She says I haven't showed her enough affection over the course of the 5 years that we have been married, and she thinks she wants something else. She has mentioned to me before while already arguing that I don't show enough affection and she doesn't feel like I have fer back on things. She hates a few members of my family and basically wants me to hate them to, and is upset that I don't. She thinks i'm not in tune with my emotions and don't care about anything. She is a very emotional person. Kinda runs her life on emotion.

I am pretty upset about this and she knows it. We have been talking about what to do from here, but she wants to wait until summer to sell the house and go our separate ways. In the mean time its just awkward now. We sleep in the same bed act the same, just don't have sex, kiss or anything now, and its hard. 

We talked the other day and she seemed sorta unsure she actually wanted to go through with it all. 

Basically, I just dont know what to do now. Do I go stay with my parents during the week and she goes to hers on the weekends? Do I try to show her more affection and attention eventhough we are in this limbo phase now. Confused...


----------



## H30 (Nov 23, 2013)

You mention what she wants in terms of separating and why she wants to...but what do you want? Do you want to be with her? If so, you need to try and work things out with her. Give her what she needs and tell her what needs you need met. Have you considered or brought up marriage counseling?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You don't have enough bedrooms for you each to have your own? If your kids are young enough, could they double up? In any case, if she's not happy, I'd suggest she get her life together enough to move out on her own. Or if you wanted, could you rent a small place and you just take turns living there?

What do YOU want?

C


----------



## 71bgol (Nov 30, 2013)

Its hard. Part of me really wants her back. Another part thinks maybe we would be better off separated. We are completely different in a lot of ways. She is a messy person and that one of the things we really argue about. She has gotten a little better but, no where near where im comfortable. I know im still really physically attracted to her, and that is one of the hard parts about living together still. Like a lot of women(not all) her sex drive took a dive after eating that wedding cake. It went from everyday to once a week sometimes longer almost instantly.

Anyways, I think I do want to work it out for the kids sake since I still do have feelings for her. Just not sure if she does. I don't know if I give her space or still try to kiss and hug her etc.(we haven't done anything physical since the talk) I just dont know where to go from here. Do I give her what she wanted all along, even if im not sure she wants it anymore.


----------

